
One - Childish Gambino Hackathon - firloop
http://thedeepwebtour.com/hackathon/
======
russelluresti
If you're wondering why there's no information regarding this thing, it seems
to be in relation to his appearance at SXSW. I'll only assume that this would
make sense if you were actually at the event.

------
oofabz
Why does Childish Gambino need volunteers to write code for him? Can't he
afford to hire someone? Without seeing more information this looks like a
marketing stunt.

~~~
cordor91
not a marketing stunt. this is giving hackers access to a much larger
audience.

~~~
oofabz
No need for the bullshit man, we've all seen this one before. "It will look
good in your portfolio!" "You'll get exposure!"

I'm sure you can get some naive young fans together. But professionals don't
work for free, and your amateurs will not do quality work.

------
dsugarman
love donald, what exactly is this?

